# Spending more time here than on the Kindle?



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe it's just because I'm new to Kindleboards, but I've found that I quickly have become addicted to reading these boards rather than reading my Kindle (or doing a number of other work and home projects!)

New New Year's Resolution:  Plan and use my time wisely!  

Now - back to work!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Raising hand here!! I used to read my Kindle on my lunch hour, now I read these boards! Work?? What's that? Oh, I guess I better get back to work, too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie I have the same problem!!   I think it is common and takes some discipline to spend less time here. I have tried checking in twice a day and even skipped 2 or 3 days but it takes hours to catch up.  

Linda


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Since I'm using Kindle Boards as the entry-way to Amazon's website, where I do a lot of my product research (I like their descriptions and buyer reviews, regardless of where I end up buying). I usually check the latest posts and take a quick peak at a few threads I'm following. When I first joined (November) I was reading the Boards a lot -- to find out the ins-and-outs of Kindle, ask new-user questions and get Kindle book recommendations. I'm spending a lot more time reading the news now (I subscribed to the Kindle edition of NY Times) and am considering a KB book klub ... I might not get much else done this winter 

Glynnis


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too find myself spending more time on these boards than I probably should.  
I am also a member of a board related to cross stitch.  The women who participate on that board are spread over the world, so it's not likely that we're all on at the same time.  Most of the ladies post once or twice a day.  I normally only check that one once a morning, post my answers/questions, and I'm finished.  
My feeling has been that the kindleboard is as much of a social network as it is an information board.  The people are interesting, intelligent, caring and always willing to help in any situation.  As I've said in other threads, I do a great deal of my work at home and kindleboards has been a great way for me to connect daily with other folks.
I love kindleboard, and although I could probably be more productive if I stayed away, I don't see that happening any time soon.
debbie


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not allowed to bring my Kindle to work. So I spend more time on the board then I do reading my Kindle.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I spend a lot of time on here.  I(my hubby) have also spent more money since joining too.  My Kindle is very stylish with the new Whimiscal Decalgirl skin, Oberon Tree of Life cover, and Kathy VanZeeland purse...LOL!


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I spend a lot of time on here. I(my hubby) have also spent more money since joining too. My Kindle is very stylish with the new Whimiscal Decalgirl skin, Oberon Tree of Life cover, and Kathy VanZeeland purse...LOL!


Please post photos!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

KindleBoards is my addiction between classes and on breaks (especially the colder ones)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I am guilty of being here for 10 days, 6 hours and 59 minutes...and counting *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

5 days. 19 hours. 28 mins. so far


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

11 days 10 hours 23 minutes

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I had withdrawals today. I was flying from Fort Lauderdale, FL to San Jose, CA and just got to the hotel. First thing I did was come here, didn't even check my work email first. Since I will be working at one of the Dr.s offices for the next 8 days, I will probably be reading here less. When I'm home and in the office, I can check in more often. It is just so interesting and informative I love reading everything. I been on 1 day 23 hours and counting.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought I was bad - 1 day 22 hours and 46 minutes


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

6 days 13 hours and 6 mins.  I am however slacking off a lot. No way I can read all the posts anymore.  Had to learn to be selective.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Please post photos!


I will....just waiting for my cover...then I will take pictures of all.  I've spent 14 hours and 24 minutes on here...LOL!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I took some pictures of my Kindle and my new purse...and attached the picture they had on their site so you can see the detail. When I get my cover I will post that too.








Picture of the purse from the site above.








My purse with my Kindle next to it.








The Kindle fits great in this pocket


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Neversleepsawink - 

Gorgeous!  I love to see how creative people are with their covers and skins. (had no idea skins even existed until reading these boards)  I am still waiting for my M-Edge cover and an Oberon (Celtic knot) cover for my father-in-law's b-day.  I may end up switching if I love the Oberon.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

12 days 4 hours and 1 min.

I love that bag!

Linda


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

That bag is gorgeous!  Is it heavy?

Hoa


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

No, its really light. I love it  Pictures don't do it justice. Here is the link http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7480296/color/174581 . On sale right now, different colors are available. It has free shipping, I got it in less than 24 hours. Love Zappos!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL - Spending less time on KB is one of my goals for 2009 

As others have stated, it's hard not too. I love the social aspect of the boards, finding out new books, enjoying people's new bags, covers, etc etc.

Once you do take some time away, there's so much that happens that I feel _compelled_ to catch up which means even more time on KB than usual.

Eventually I think I will have to figure out some way of moderating my time ... 5 days, 23 hours and 19 minutes & counting

Marci


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I am not allowed to bring my Kindle to work. So I spend more time on the board then I do reading my Kindle.


WHAT!?!?!?! Please explain this injustice if you can.

The boards do interfere with my normal work activites. I have less time to watch my DVDs from Netflix now. Many times I have had to forgo the second viewing of my movies with the commentary track on. It's rough but I'll manage.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so guilty of spending more time on KB and less time reading or doing anything else for that matter. Since November 1, 2008, I have spent 15 days, 11 hours and 54 minutes here. Since January 1st, I have made a concentrated effort to limit my time online. I have been doing pretty good. I have a few threads I check up on, mostly in the The Book Corner and try to welcome all the newbies. I have even gotten pretty good at just reading the threads I am really interested in and clearing the rest. I can't seem to give up the boards completely, but I have got to get my priorities straight! I love it here and the friendships made. I may not see you all very often, but I am only an email or PM away!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Guilty!  3 days, 11 hours, 5 minutes

But it is easier to click and read these posts in between mom stuff.  

When I read a book, I loose myself in it and the world around can disappear.  
(NOT a good idea to do that and leave a 2 and 4 year old wondering the house!  It is AMAZING how quickly they can get into EVERYTHING! )


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a little trick I learned from baby sitting my sisters kids way back in the day.

You play Hide and Seek.  Tell them to go hide.  Count out loud so they can hear you and then read.  Eventually they will come back.  Tell them you couldn't find them, go hide again and continue reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

22 days, 15 hours and 58 minutes


Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Here's a little trick I learned from baby sitting my sisters kids way back in the day.
> 
> You play Hide and Seek. Tell them to go hide. Count out loud so they can hear you and then read. Eventually they will come back. Tell them you couldn't find them, go hide again and continue reading.


I always play Hide & Seek with the grandkids with a book in hand... Not so much so I could read while they hid, but mostly because they get distracted easily and reading gives me something to do until they remember that they haven't found me yet. Now with the kindle and a light I have more options for hiding places!!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

3 days, 2 hours and 23 minutes. 

With my new laptop, I can pick up hotspots at work, and so can check the boards for new stuff more often than before. But, like when I read all 6 books of the Outlander series in about 19 days, I hardly even logged on! So the percentage between K and KB varies a great deal. 

I think the more honest question is the percent time spent on K/KB vs. working, cooking, cleaning, laundry, yada yada...


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Total time logged in: 8 days, 11 minutes.

And I'm nowhere close to the top ten


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

For me it depends on what I am reading at the time- like right now I am between books and havn't really decided what I want to read next so I am here more, but if I get into a book then it will be less, mostly at work when there's not enough time to really read my Kindle.

Lynn L


----------

